# 1st attempt at chainsaw carving



## danh8866 (May 18, 2013)

Ok I have been thinking of trying to carve for awhile now. So I ordered a carving bar from Bailey's and carved a fish today. Took a little over an hour.


----------



## wlogwihlas (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a nicely grained piece of wood and a hell of a nice first go at carving.


----------



## danh8866 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks so much! I am hooked! Working on a bear now. Here is another little something I carved for my wife.


----------



## danh8866 (Jul 8, 2013)

A few of the projects that I have been working on. Finally got a semi rain free day to finish them. The dolphin, cross on the hill, and one of the hearts are eastern red cedar. One heart is yellow pine. One heart is black jack oak. the trout is sycamore. And a cypress knee.


----------



## danh8866 (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished my sea turtle out of a cedar stump.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like you got the bug!!!!! Looking good keep up the good work. I'll throw a little rep your way as well!


----------



## powerking (Sep 15, 2013)

...VERY nice Danh.....My first time over into the carving area here too...I did a bear last week...What did you put on your sea turtle for a "finish" Looks like a nice shine to it







danh8866 said:


> Finished my sea turtle out of a cedar stump.


----------



## danh8866 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Turtle is finished with 3 coats of Minwax spar urethane. And thanks!!


----------

